# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Καλώς σας βρίσκω!

## Μαντζουράνα

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Όλη μου τη ζωή είχα λάθος σχέση με το φαγητό.
Το (πολύ και παχυντικό) φαγητό ήταν για χρόνια ολόκληρα ο καλύτερός μου φίλος, η παρηγοριά μου στα δύσκολα, η μόνη μου ηδονή.
Με τα άπειρα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια έφτασα πριν 2-3 χρόνια να ζυγίζω 140 κιλά.
Συνέχεια έκανα δίαιτες και μετά τα ξανάπαιρνα πίσω διπλά. Το φαινόμενο γιο-γιο.

Την 1η Αυγούστου φέτος είπα "τέλος".
Θα ακολουθήσω σωστή διατροφή!
Και το έκανα!

Από 134,5 κιλά που ήμουν την 1η Αυγούστου, τώρα είμαι 114,5!
Ακριβώς 20 κιλά έφυγαν από πάνω μου!
Και το κυριότερο είναι ότι δεν στερούμαι και δεν πεινάω!

Στις 10 Σεπτέμβρη άρχισα και ένα blog όπου γράφω το τί τρώω κάθε μέρα και πώς μαγειρεύω τα γεύματά μου.
Αυτό με βοηθάει να μένω κινητοποιημένη!

Το blog μου είναι: http://diatrofis-imerologio.blogspot.gr/ .

Είμαι αισιόδοξη για την συνέχεια!
Αυτό που με βοήθησε ήταν το ότι άρχισα να σκέφτομαι θετικά και να αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου!

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ν' αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας!
Αν το καταφέρουμε αυτό, τότε όλα τα άλλα λύνονται με ευκολία!

Και πάλι, καλώς σας βρίσκω!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..Καλώς μας βρήκες μαντζουράνα.
Διάβασα το μπλογκ σου, κάνεις πολύ καλή διατροφή.
Εκεί που διαφωνώ κάθετα, διαγώνια και σε όλες τις στάσεις, είναι το χοιρινό.
Γιατί δεν τρως μοσχάρι ή κοτόπουλο?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Όσο για το χοιρινό, δεν το τρώω συχνά!
Πιο συχνά τρώω κοτόπουλο!
Απλά, μ' αρέσει και το χοιρινό πού και πού (σε μορφή σουβλακίου ή μπριζόλας) και δεν θα ήθελα να το στερηθώ.
Γενικά δεν κάνω "δίαιτα". Κάνω μια διατροφή που θα την τηρήσω για πάντα (ελπίζω δηλαδή!) και πιστεύω δεν είναι κακό λίγο χοιρινό...
Γενικά πιστεύεις ότι είναι κακό κρέας, ή δεν σ' αρέσει επειδή έχει αρκετό λίπος;

----------


## Θεοφανία

...ειναι το αγαπημένο μου!
Απλά επειδή έχω γίνει γκουρού σε θέματα διαιτας, είναι άχρηστο κρέας.
Δεν μας δίνει σχεδόν τίποτα και είναι και λιπαρό.
Επειδή έκανα τη ντουκάν και τη θεωρώ τοπ, μπες και δες κάποιες συνταγές για κρεατα. (από κοκκινιστό κοτόπουλο, μεχρι γιουβαρλάκια).
Θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ.
Γενικότερα προσπάθησε να τρως όσο πιο πολλές πρωτείνες μπορείς.
Σε χορταίνουν, αδυνατίζεις, χάνεις πόντους και σφίγγει το δέρμα.

----------


## Macgyver

μαντζουρανα , διαβασα με ενδιαφερον την διατροφη σου , ξερω απο διατροφη , αλλα αυτη μου φαινεται ξενηστικωμα , δεν ξερω η Θεοφανια τι γνωμη εχει , ξερει απο διατροφη , ξερω ομως οτι μπορεις να χανεις 1% του βαρους σου εβδομαδιαιως σε μια φυσιολογικη ' διαιτα ' , οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι υγρα . Δεν θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο , παντα εχω κατι να μαθω . Νερο πινεις πολυ ? με τοσο μικρο βραδυνο , δεν πεινας ( το βραδυνο μουκανε πολυ εντυπωση ) ? 
Μπραβο παντως για την προσπαθεια . 
Τα ρωταω αυτα οχι για κουβεντουλα , κανω και εγω διαιτα , αλλα οχι με τοσο θεαματικα αποτελεσματα . Αγγελος .
Και τωρα που το ειδα , και εγω εχω δωσει βαρος στις πρωτεινες , κυριως για να μην χασω την μυικη μου μαζα .

----------


## Θεοφανία

...συμφωνώ σε όλα Μακ.
Μια χαρά είναι όμως τα κιλά που χάνει, (κάνε τον υπολογισμό). 
βγαίνουν παραπάνω, γιατί όσο πιο πολλά κιλά έχει κάποιος, τόσο περισσότερα χάνει τον πρώτο καιρό.

Μαντζουράνα, αυτό με τις πρωτείνες κοίτα το πολύ προσεκτικά

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Θεοφανία,
επειδή παλαιότερα είχα κάνει 2 φορές την Άτκινς και πήρα πίσω διπλά τα κιλά που έχασα,
πιστεύω ότι οι πρωτεινικές δίαιτες δεν ταιριάζουν στον οργανισμό μου.
Έχεις δίκιο για τις πρωτείνες ότι χρειάζεται να τρώμε αρκετές! Γνωρίζω ότι οι πρωτείνες είναι πολύτιμες στη διατροφή!
Κάνεις ακόμα την ντουκάν ή την έκανες μόνο για απώλεια κάποιων κιλών;


Macgyver,
σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Όσον αφορά τις ερωτήσεις σου, πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε πάντα υπ' όψιν μας πόσα κιλά είμαστε όταν κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια απώλειας κιλών.
Στα 130 είναι λογικό να χάνω 2,5 κιλά την εβδομάδα (ειδικά τότε που ήταν και αρχή).
Αν ξεκινούσα στα 80 κιλά να χάσω κιλά, θα ήταν θαύμα αν έχανα 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα.
Όσον αφορά την σύσταση της απώλειάς μου, δηλαδή αν είναι κυρίως υγρά, έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτό που περιγράφεις.
Απλά δεν το σκέφτομαι ιδιαίτερα.
Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι να τρώω σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος, να χάσω κάποια ακόμα κιλά έτσι (γιατί είναι και θέμα υγείας), και αργότερα να ασχοληθώ και με την μυική ενδυνάμωση.

Νερό πίνω γενικά. Δεν πίνω πάααααρα πολύ, αλλά γενικά πιστεύω ότι είμαι καλά ενυδατωμένη. (μακάρι να μην κάνω λάθος!)

Γενικά δεν πεινάω. Δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να κάνω μια διατροφή που να πεινάω και να καταπιέζομαι! Είμαι γενικά ελεύθερο πνεύμα! :P
Στο ότι δεν πεινάω με αυτά που τρώω, βοηθάνε 2 κυρίως παράγοντες..
1ον) Αυτά που τρώω δεν ανεβάζουν απότομα την γλυκόζη στο αίμα μου, και έτσι δεν γίνεται μέσα μου ο καταστροφικός κύκλος της γλυκόζης που σε κάνει να πεινάς. Έχω κόψει σχεδόν γλυκά και επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες γι' αυτόν τον λόγο!
2ον) Όσο και αν ακούγεται περίεργο, πιστεύω ότι με βοηθάνε και τα... κιλά που έχω! Με τις μεγάλες αποθήκες λίπους που έχω, ο οργανισμός δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ τροφή για να χορτάσει. Όταν φτάσω (με το καλό) πχ 80 κιλά, θα πεινάω πολύ περισσότερο από τώρα (πιστεύω) και θα διαμορφώσω και την διατροφή μου ανάλογα. Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα κι εγώ ότι συμβαίνει, αλλά έχω διαβάσει στο ίντερνετ παρόμοιες περιγραφές ανθρώπων που έχασαν πολλά κιλά.

Όσον αφορά το βραδινό...
...γενικά από την οικογένειά μου δεν είχα συνηθίσει ποτέ να τρώμε κανονικό φαγητό το βράδυ (όπως έχω δει σε άλλες οικογένειες).
Μπορεί η οικογένειά μου να με έμαθε να διατρέφομαι πολύ κακά (με το μαγειρευτό φαγητό να κολυμπάει στα βούτυρα κλπ και να τρώμε συχνά γλυκά), όμως τουλάχιστον δεν μου έμαθε το βραδινό! :P
Και εγώ το σκέφτομαι ως εξής: αφού κυρίως κινούμαι και έχω θερμιδικές ανάγκες αυξημένες μέχρι το απόγευμα, μέχρι τότε είναι καλό και να τρώω την μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα του φαγητού μου. Το βράδυ κυρίως κάθομαι, οπότε δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες θερμιδικές ανάγκες, οπότε γιατί να φάω πολύ; :P
Πριν ξεκινήσω διατροφή, τα βράδια πλακωνόμουν στα διάφορα σοκολατοειδή (από το σούπερ).
Επειδή τα αποχαιρέτισα αυτά, είπα να τα αντικαταστήσω με τίποτα φρούτα ή ξηρούς καρπούς.

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και στην δική σου προσπάθεια!
Αν επιτρέπεται, πόσα κιλά θέλεις να χάσεις;

----------


## Θεοφανία

...μαντζουράνα, εγώ έκανα τη ντουκάν για να ξεφορτωθώ κάποια κιλά.
Την έκανα πέρυσι και από τότε, (με πολλή προσοχή) δεν τα έχω πάρει. 

Η άτκινς είναι άχρηστη και επιβλαβής για τον οργανισμό.
Μέχρι στιγμής, αν εξαιρέσω το χοιρινό, ότι έχεις γράψει και όπως σκέφτεσαι, είναι τέλεια!
Προσπάθησε να βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα σου περπάτημα. Όσο πιο πολύ περπατάς, τόσο πιο πολύ θα χάνεις.
Με το καλό κάποια στιγμή να πας και γυμναστήριο.
Εμένα η γυμναστική μου άλλαξε το σώμα.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα κ ευγε για την προσπαθεια ευελπιστω να συνεχισεις να χανεις βαρος,εαν θελεις μπορεις να τρως κανονικα αλλα σταματησε τα πολυ παχυντικα πραγματα καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Θεοφανία έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σ' αυτά που γράφεις!
Η άτκινς όντως είναι επιβλαβής! (το μόνο θετικό που έχω να της δώσω, είναι ότι μου έμαθε πόσο καταστροφικοί είναι οι επεξεργασμένοι υδατάνθρακες.)
Έχεις δίκιο και για την άσκηση.
Γενικά κινούμαι μέσα στη μέρα. Δουλειές στο σπίτι, εξωτερικές δουλειές, και κάποιες πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες με κρατούν σε δράση ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ημέρας.
Πηγαίνω και για περπάτημα 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα σε ένα πάρκο.
Σε λίγες μέρες που επιτέλους θ' αρχίσω και δουλειά θα είμαι ακόμα πιο κινητοποιημένη.
Για γυμναστήριο δεν το νομίζω σύντομα, γιατί θα καταπονήσω τα γόνατά μου με τόσα κιλά που είμαι!
Σκέφτομαι γυμναστήριο να πάω όταν έχω κατέβει κάτω από 100.
Μέχρι τότε σκεφτόμουν να ξεκίναγα κολυμβητήριο που είναι πιο ήπια άσκηση για τα κιλά μου. Θα το κοιτάξω το επόμενο διάστημα.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Μυσπ, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## Θεοφανία

...το θέμα είναι πως το έχεις πάρει απόφαση και τα πας καλά.
Οσο αδυνατίζεις, τόσο θα κάνεις περισσότερα απο τη χαρά σου.
Το μπλογκ γιατί το εφτιαξες?
Απευθύνεσαι κάπουμ ή ηταν ανάγκη για ημερολόγιο?

----------


## καθρεπτης

ματζουράνα καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου... πιστεύω πως και το ημερόλογιο που κρατάς είναι βοηθητικό για σένα... του έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά και το έχεις φτίαξει και όμορφο..
αν και δεν είμαι καθόλου σχετική με τις διατροφές και παρόμοια έχω καταλάβει πως μετά τα 30-35 η κατανάλωση κρέατος πρέπει να μειώνεται στο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα το πολύ και η υπερκατανάλωση προκαλεί μέχρι και καρκίνους αυτό το λέω γιατί σε κάποια φάση η θεοφανία νομίζω είπε πως είναι προτιμότερη η πρωτεινική διατροφή... είναι μύθος αυτό που έχω στο κεφάλι μου γιατί δεν το έχω ψάξει καθόλου ή υπάρχει και αλλού πρωτείνη?

----------


## Θεοφανία

καθρευτη, ναι υπάρχει και αλλου, πχ γιαούρτι, ψαρια, ακόμη και φασολια.
Αυτό που λες με την κατανάλωση κρεατος αφορά στην κακή πρωτείνη, (αρνι, χοιρινο).
Το κοτοπουλο, το μοσχαρι και τα ψάρια επιβάλλονται για μια υγιεινη διατροφή.

----------


## καθρεπτης

να σου πω για το μοσχάρι το έχω ακούσει... thanks παντως για τις πληροφορίες δεν το ήξερα πως έχουν κι αυτά πρωτείνες... άσχετη με την διατροφή βλέπεις...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καθρέφτη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

Θεοφανία, όπως σωστά αναφέρει και η καθρέφτης, το blog είναι πολύ βοηθητικό για μένα για 2 λόγους..
1ον) Το παρακολουθούν κάποιοι φίλοι και συγγενείς μου καθημερινά, οπότε αισθάνομαι σαν να παρακολουθείται η διατροφή μου (σαν να έχω δηλαδή έναν δωρεάν διαιτολόγο) και έχω ακόμα ένα κίνητρο για να συνεχίσω την σωστή διατροφή: να μην τους "απογοητεύσω"!
2ον) Με αυτόν τον τρόπο σταμάτησα το τσιμπολόγημα. Γιατί κάθε τί που τρώω, έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να το καταγράφω. Και επειδή βαριέμαι να καταγράφω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, τρώω τα γεύματά μου κανονικά και δεν τσιμπολογάω ενδιάμεσα. Και συνειδητοποιώ καλύτερα το τί τρώω.

----------


## betelgeuse

Μαντζουρανα , ειχα επισκεφτει προσφατα διαιτολογο για να χασω βαρος .
Δεν μου εδωσε συγκεκριμενες συνταγες ή κατι αντιστοιχο ουτε μου απαγορευεσε συγκεκριμενες ομαδες τροφιμων . 
Το προγραμμα αποτελειται απο 3 γευματα την ημερα και πρεπει σε καθε γευμα να υπαρχουν πρωτεινες, υδατανθρακες, λιπαρα και λαχανικα .
Φρουτο μεχρι μια μεριδα την ημερα , αλλα παντα μετα το γευμα και γλυκο μεχρι δυο φορες την εβδομαδα παλι μετα το γευμα.

Αυτα στα γραφω για να εχεις μια ιδεα για μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη .
Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να επισκεφτεις εναν διατροφολογο για να σου βγαλει ενα προγραμμα συμφωνα με τις δικες σου αναγκες .

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τη σκέφτηκα αυτή την εκδοχή :)
Καλά κάνεις και συνέχισε το.
Σου εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να ανεβάζεις και φωτο σου και στο τέλος να φτάσεις εκεί που ονειρευεσαι :)

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Betelgeuse,
σ' ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου,
όμως πιστεύω ότι ο καλύτερος διατροφολόγος είμαστε εμείς για τον εαυτό μας.
Τις πληροφορίες για τα θρεπτικά συστατικά των τροφίμων, τους κατάλληλους συνδυασμούς και ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε για μια σωστή διατροφή, μπορούμε εύκολα να τα βρούμε στο ίντερνετ και σε βιβλία διατροφής. Από εκεί και πέρα, πρέπει να δούμε και τί ταιριάζει στον οργανισμό μας και αναλόγως να τρώμε.

Εκτιμώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου τις συμβουλές του διατροφολόγου σου, όμως δεν είναι ο ορισμός της σωστής διατροφής 100%.
Ο κάθε διατροφολόγος λέει και διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Πριν 3 χρόνια πήγαινα σε μία και μου είχε πει ότι καλό είναι να τρώμε 3 μερίδες φρούτου την ημέρα (αντί για 1 που συμβουλεύει η δική σου) και γλυκό 1 φορά την εβδομάδα (αντί για 2).
Όλα αυτά σχετικά είναι. Δεν είναι το ένα σωστό ή το άλλο. Σωστό είναι αυτό που ταιριάζει στον οργανισμό μας.
Τότε που πήγαινα σε διατροφολόγο (για λίγο διάστημα), δεν ακολουθούσα αυτά που μου έλεγε γιατί δεν μπορώ να μπαίνω σε πρόγραμμα που μου δίνουν άλλοι. Όμως βοηθήθηκα από το γεγονός ότι είχα έναν άνθρωπο να με ελέγχει 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και έτσι κινητοποιούμουν να τρώω σωστότερα.
Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου γράψεις αυτά που σε συμβούλεψε η διατροφολόγος σου!


Θεοφανία,
από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ' αυτί!!

----------


## betelgeuse

> Betelgeuse,
> σ' ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου,
> όμως πιστεύω ότι ο καλύτερος διατροφολόγος είμαστε εμείς για τον εαυτό μας.
> Τις πληροφορίες για τα θρεπτικά συστατικά των τροφίμων, τους κατάλληλους συνδυασμούς και ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε για μια σωστή διατροφή, μπορούμε εύκολα να τα βρούμε στο ίντερνετ και σε βιβλία διατροφής. Από εκεί και πέρα, πρέπει να δούμε και τί ταιριάζει στον οργανισμό μας και αναλόγως να τρώμε.
> 
> Εκτιμώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου τις συμβουλές του διατροφολόγου σου, όμως δεν είναι ο ορισμός της σωστής διατροφής 100%.
> Ο κάθε διατροφολόγος λέει και διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> Πριν 3 χρόνια πήγαινα σε μία και μου είχε πει ότι καλό είναι να τρώμε 3 μερίδες φρούτου την ημέρα (αντί για 1 που συμβουλεύει η δική σου) και γλυκό 1 φορά την εβδομάδα (αντί για 2).
> Όλα αυτά σχετικά είναι. Δεν είναι το ένα σωστό ή το άλλο. Σωστό είναι αυτό που ταιριάζει στον οργανισμό μας.
> ...


Ναι , σιγουρα , ο καθε διατροφολογος εχει το δικο του πλανο και ασε που η καθε διαιτα πρεπει να ειναι προσαρμοσμενη στις αναγκες του οργανισμου .Αλλα υπαρχουν καποια στανταρς που πρεπει να ακολουθουνται .
Πχ δεν μπορεις να αποκλειες ομαδες τροφιμων για μεγαλο διαστημα κλπ

----------


## καθρεπτης

> Φρουτο μεχρι μια μεριδα την ημερα , αλλα παντα μετα το γευμα και γλυκο μεχρι δυο φορες την εβδομαδα παλι μετα το γευμα..


ε όχι για αυτό που θα πω τώρα είμαι 100% σίγουρη μου το έχουν πει αρκετοί και πορωμένοι με την διατροφή τους... το φρούτο και η σαλάτα δεν πρέπει να τρώγεται ποτέ μετά το φαί και καλύτερα ούτε μαζί, αλλά πάντα πριν ή μόνα τους και αυτό γιατί το φαί κάνει πολυ περισσότερη ώρα να χωνευτεί απ'τα φρουτα λαχανικά... αυτό όσο κουφό κι αν ακούγεται έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να σαπίζουν μέσα στο στομάχι μας και να μην πέρνουμε από αυτά τις ουσίες που έχουν... 
100% σιγουρη δεν είμαι... αλλά το έχω πιστέψει αυτό και το εφαρμόζω κι όλας

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Αλλα υπαρχουν καποια στανταρς που πρεπει να ακολουθουνται .
> Πχ δεν μπορεις να αποκλειες ομαδες τροφιμων για μεγαλο διαστημα κλπ


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό!



Καθρέφτη,
και εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι η σαλάτα καλό θα είναι να τρώγεται πριν το γεύμα, και τα φρούτα να τρώγονται είτε πριν, είτε ξεχωριστά μόνα τους.
Ειδικά για τα φρούτα έχω ακούσει διατροφολόγους να λένε ότι προκαλούν δυσπεψία αν τρώγονται μετά ακριβώς από το γεύμα.
Από την άλλη, μια φίλη μου που ήθελε οπωσδήποτε γλυκό μετά το γεύμα της, όταν πήγε σε διατροφολόγο της έβαλε να τρώει 1 φρούτο μετά το γεύμα για να αντικαταστήσει το γλυκό.
Βασικά πρέπει να μάθουμε ν' "ακούμε" το σώμα μας, πώς "νιώθει" καλύτερα. Και αναλόγως να πράξουμε.

----------


## καθρεπτης

την έβαλε να τρώει φρούτο και όχι γλυκό προφανώς για να πάρει 100 θερμίδες αντί για 500. όταν τα τρώμε μετά καίγονται όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά τους και δεν τα αποροφούμε... πάνε τσάμπα δηλαδή

----------


## betelgeuse

> την έβαλε να τρώει φρούτο και όχι γλυκό προφανώς για να πάρει 100 θερμίδες αντί για 500. όταν τα τρώμε μετά καίγονται όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά τους και δεν τα αποροφούμε... πάνε τσάμπα δηλαδή


Βασικα σε εμενα υπαρχει και ενα θεματακι που επρεπε να αντιμετωπιστει και για αυτο μου εβαλε οτι εχει ζαχαρη αμεσως μετα απο γευμα .
Και σιγουρα ισχυει και αυτο που λες . Αν εχεις φαει πριν πχ μια μαρανοδα με κιμα και σαλατα ποσο γλυκο να φας και ποσο φρουτο. Θα σκασεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πειτε κανενα προγραμματακι ρε διαιτας!!Με τροφες!!Με μενου!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Για να με συγχωρεσει η μπετελ..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εν τω μεταξυ βλεπω και το μενου που τρως..δεν θεωρειται πολυ αυτο??Πχ εχεις το μεσημεριανο τρια σουβλακια χοιρινα με χωριατικη και το βραδυ ενα πιατο ολακερο με μπαμιες (μπλιαχ) και απο διπλα τυρια με ντοματα..Ειναι ο συνδυασμος που θα καψει λιπος?
Δεν μου φαινονται λιγα δλδ!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μαρανοδα..δεν υπαρχει πιο λιπαρο φαγητο!!Και με κιμα κιολας!Μαρανοδα με κιμα ρε φιλε ειναι θανατος!!


σαν αυτο?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5KOGlpCTHk

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Εν τω μεταξυ βλεπω και το μενου που τρως..δεν θεωρειται πολυ αυτο??Πχ εχεις το μεσημεριανο τρια σουβλακια χοιρινα με χωριατικη και το βραδυ ενα πιατο ολακερο με μπαμιες (μπλιαχ) και απο διπλα τυρια με ντοματα..Ειναι ο συνδυασμος που θα καψει λιπος?
> Δεν μου φαινονται λιγα δλδ!


Καλησπέρα!
Γενικά δεν κάνω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα για κάψιμο λίπους.
Απλά προσπαθώ να τρώω φυσιολογικές ποσότητες και καλές ποιοτικά τροφές.
Το χοιρινό σουβλάκι δεν είναι και η καλύτερη ποιοτικά τροφή, όμως μπορεί να χωρέσει πιστεύω σε μια διατροφή.
Άνθρωποι είμαστε και η ζωή είναι μικρή για να στερούμαστε τα πάντα.

Την συγκεκριμένη μέρα που περιγράφεις έφαγα παραπάνω απ' όσο τρώω συνήθως γιατί ήμουν όλη μέρα στο πόδι και περπάτησα συνολικά 4 ώρες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Βασικα κανεις πολυ ωραια πιατα!!Μου ανοιξες την ορεξη νυχτιατικο..Ψωμι δεν τρως καθολου ετσι?Δεν βλεπω να το αναφερεις..Τελος παντων τωρα ειναι αργα, θα σε βομβαρδισω αυριο με ερωτησεις!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Βασικα κανεις πολυ ωραια πιατα!!Μου ανοιξες την ορεξη νυχτιατικο..Ψωμι δεν τρως καθολου ετσι?Δεν βλεπω να το αναφερεις..Τελος παντων τωρα ειναι αργα, θα σε βομβαρδισω αυριο με ερωτησεις!


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Ψωμί δεν τρώω καθόλου. Ούτε παξιμάδια/κριτσίνια/μακαρόνια... Γενικά δεν τρώω επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες.
Ευχαρίστως να δεχτώ αύριο τον.. βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων! :P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως δε μπορω να ζησω χωρις ψωμια κ μακαρονια κ διαφωνω πληρως αφου δε θυμαμαι ποτε στη ζωη μου να με εχουν πειραξει μακαρονια οι ιταλοι εχουν τα καλυτερα φαγητα.ειναι αριστοι μαγειρες

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γεια σου μαντζουράνα. Επειδή χάνεις πολλά κιλά να πάρεις οπωσδήποτε ζεόλιθο.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Μαντζουράνα;


Macgyver,
σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Όσον αφορά τις ερωτήσεις σου, πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε πάντα υπ' όψιν μας πόσα κιλά είμαστε όταν κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια απώλειας κιλών.
Στα 130 είναι λογικό να χάνω 2,5 κιλά την εβδομάδα (ειδικά τότε που ήταν και αρχή).
Αν ξεκινούσα στα 80 κιλά να χάσω κιλά, θα ήταν θαύμα αν έχανα 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα.


Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και στην δική σου προσπάθεια!
Αν επιτρέπεται, πόσα κιλά θέλεις να χάσεις;[/QUOTE]


Μαντζουρανα , τωρα εξηγειται . Ειμαι 97 κιλα , 1.78 , θελω να χασω 14 κιλα ιδανικα , αλλα εχω πολυ μυικη μαζα . Χανω 3, 5 κιλα/ μηνα . Ξερω απο διατροφη , αλλα μουκαναν εντυπωση τα 2,5 κιλα / εβδομ. , αλλα μου εξηγησες το γιατι . Ευχαριστω και την Θεοφανια . 
Επειδη τρωω λιγο για την μυικη μου μαζα , για να μην ενεργοποιηθη το συστημα αυτοπροστασιας του οργανισμου , που εκλαμβανει την διαιτα ως λιμοκτονια , και κλεινει τον μεταβολισμο , παιρνω μπολικες βιταμινες / μεταλλα και αμινοξεα για να τον ξεγελω .
Καλη επιτυχια Μαντζουρανα , που θα την εχεις , φαινεσαι αποφασισμενη !

----------


## Remedy

μαγκ, σαν καλο να μου φαινεται αυτο με τις βιταμινες, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει.
παντως, οι περισσοτερες βιταμινες βρισκονται σε χαμηλης θερμιδικης αξιας τροφιμα, οπως τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα και μπορεις να τα παιρνεις απο εκει. εχω διαβασει οτι αρκετες ερευνες συνηγορουν οτι οι βιταμινες που παιρνονται απο διατροφη κι οχι απο συμπληρωματα ειναι μεγαλυτερης αξιας.

θα συμφωνησω με οσους μιλουν για μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη και για ενα εξατομικευμενο προγραμμα.

οποτε, η καθεσαι και κατεβαζεις τομους και γινεσαι μινι- διαιτολογος για να βγαλεις μια ακρη, η πας σε εναν σωστο διατροφολογο και σου κανει ενα προγραμμα συμφωνα με τις αναγκες και τις συνηθειες σου (και περιλαμβανω και τυχον προβληματα υγειας, αλλα και συνηθειων, προτιμησεων κλπ.).

οι μονοφαγικες διατροφες ειναι η χειροτερη λυση κατα την γνωμη μου και πυροδοτουν διαταραχες γιατι σπανια μπορεις να ζησεις για ολη σου την ζωη με μια τετοια διατροφη, οπoτε οταν ξεφυγεις, ευκολα τα παρατας ολα, και επιστρεφεις στο γιο- γιο.. και το κυριοτερο, σπανια ειναι ισορροπημενες διατροφικα.
εχουμε εναν κολλητο του δικου μου που εχει κανει ολες τις μονοφαγιες στην ζωη του. ειχε κανει ατκινς, εχασε 30, κρατησε 2-3 χρονια, εβαλε 40 μετα, ετρωγε μια φορα τη βδομαδα και την υπολοιπη νηστεια, τα ιδια. εκανε ντουκαν, σε δυο χρονια τα ιδια και ειναι παλι στο ιδιο σημειο.

οποια και να ειναι η επιλογη , πρεπει να ειναι αυτη που μπορεις να υιοθετησεις και στην συνεχεια, οχι αυτο που λεμε συχνα "να κανω ενα μπαμ, να χασω αυτα τα κιλα". ουτε μπαμ, ουτε μπουμ. χρειαζεται συνεχεια.... και βεβαια, η απωλεια σταθεροποιειται οταν περασει 5ετια χωρις σκαμπανεβασματα. πριν τα 5 ετη, δεν μιλαμε για σταθεροποιηση.. οχι να χασουμε 5 κιλα να μπουμε στο φορεμα για τον γαμο και μετα "γαια, πυρι μειχθητω"...

προσωπικα ηθελα πολυ καιρο να ξεφορτωθω αρκετα περιττα κιλα, μπορω να πω για χρονια. τεμπελιαζα γιατι περνουσα μια χαρα και ετσι κι ας μ ενοχλουσε. ειχα βολευτει.
την ευκαιρια και την δυναμη μεσα μου, την βρηκα πριν τρια περιπου χρονια. νομιζω οτι το πιο σημαντικο απο τον τροπο διατροφης ειναι ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΩς ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ. οταν το εχεις αυτο, θα βρεις τους τροπους, μπορεις να τους αλλαζεις, μπορεις να τους εχεις σταθερους, παντως οτι κι αν κανεις θα χανεις συνεχως.
αυτο συνεβη και με μενα. το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα εκανα μια διατροφη βασισμενη στις θερμιδες και στην καταναλωση αφθονων λαχανικων και αρκετων φρουτων. με βοηθησε τα μεγιστα να κρατω καθημερινα ημερολογιο.
στην συνεχεια και οταν ειχα χασει σχεδον τα μισα, χαλαρωσα τις απαγορευσεις και ετρωγα πολλες φορες παχυντικα φαγητα σε εξοδους, εκδρομες κλπ, αλλα εκεινες τις μερες ετρωγα ελαχιστα τις υπολοιπες ωρες.... ξερω πιο καλα απ τον καθενα, ποια ειναι τα σωστα και ισορροπημενα. εγω εκανα whatever worked... αλλα ειχα παντα μπροστα μου το κινητρο μου.
και πετυχε.. 
απο τοτε παιρνω και ξαναχανω 3 περιπου κιλα και φροντιζω να μην τα ξεπερναω και να μην χανω την επαφη με την ζυγαρια για μεγαλα διαστηματα.

και μην ξεχνατε ποτε, οτι καμια διαιτα δεν αδυνατιζει την βλακεια, την κακοηθεια και την σκατοψυχια... να προτιματε την λοβοτομη.. ;)

η ευχη μου ειναι, να κρατας το κινητρο σου ζωντανο!
καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου .

----------


## Macgyver

ρεμ , οπωσδηποτε οι βιταμινες/μεταλλα που παιρνεις απο τροφιμα , οχι οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερης θερμιδικης αξιας , αλλα πιο ευκολα μεταβολισιμες . Τα φρουτα/ λαχανικα υπολειπονται αρκετων βιταμινων , οχι τοσο μεταλλων και ιχνοστοιχειων . Υπολογιζεται οτι μονο ενα 30-35% της βιταμινης που παιρνεις , ειναι μεταβολισιμο , αν και κανεις δεν ξερει το ακριβες νουμερο , εκτος αν πας σε ορθομοριακα , πιο ακριβα , που μεταβολιζεται το 50% και ανω . Δεν πιστευω σε καμμια διαιτα , διαβαζω οτι πεσει στα χερια μου για διατροφη , αν και απο την πολυετη θητεια μου στην διατροφη/ γυμναστικη γνωριζω αρκετα , διαβαζα λοιπον οτι καμμια διαιτα δεν απεδειχθη αποτελεσματικη . Εχω δει κ εγω ανθρωπουςνα κανουν διαιτες χημικες , μονοφαγικες , κλπ,κλπ. χανουν στην αρχη , και μετα τα ξαναπαιρνουν ΟΛΑ . Για το κινητρο δεν τοσχολιαζω , χωρις αυτο , δεν κανεις κατι . Σωστο αυτο που λες για την 5αετια , μονο 1 στους 30 παραμενει μετα αδυνατος , αν εχει χρονισει το ' παχος ' , αν τα πηρες ( οχι εσυ ) τα κιλα τα πχ . 3-5 τελευταια χρονια , δεν εχει χρονισει το παχος . 
Ισως να ισχυουν οι εξατομικευμενες διαιτες , εγω δεν τις πιστευω , αλλωστε προ 40 ετων , δεν θυμαμαι παρα λιγους παχεις . Απλως τοτε δεν υπηρχε junk food , και ο ανθρωπος δεν ειχε προσβαση σε τετοια αφθονια τροφιμων , οπως σημερα , και περπατουσαμε , δεν υπηρχαν πολλα αυτοκινητα . 
Ο λογος που οι starvation διαιτες δεν λειτουργουν , ειναι οχι οτι μονον κλεινει ( μειωνει ) τον μεταβολισμο ο οργανισμος για λογους αυτοπροστασιας , αλλα με το που αρχιζεις να τρως κανονικα , ο οργανισμος ' θυμαται ' οτι πηγες να τον εξοντωσεις ( ετσι το εκλαμβανει ) , και οτι φας , το κανει λιπος για να αντιμετωπισει την επομενη αποπειρα εξοντωσης του !! 
Εγω τα κιλα τα πηρα απο την εποχη του αλκοολ ( οτι χειροτερο για παχος ) , και τον τελευταιο χρονο που αρχισα και γυμν. μετα απο ενα ατυχημα που ειχα , τα χανω αργα , λογω του οτι δεν κινουμαι ( κτθλψη ) , δεν αρκουν τα βαρη . 
Παντως ειμαι φανατικος υπερμαχος του παν μετρον αριστον , τρωω λιγο , πολλες πρωτεινες , κυριως ψαρια οπως σολωμος , τοννος , δλδ παχια , ακομη και τα πρασινα χορτα εχουν πρωτεινες , λιγους υδατανθρακες , παχαινουν παρισσοτερο απο οτιδηποτε αλλο , ακομη και απο το λιπος , σε αντιθεση με οτι πιστευεται . Ακομη και ωρισμενα φρουτα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , πχ. σταφυλια , παχαινουν . 
Το χειροτερο σε μια διατροφη ειναι να τρως πχ 2 γευματα . Θελει 4-5 , αν γινεται παντα , μικρα , για να κρατιεται ο μεταβολισμος σε υψηλα επιπεδα ολημερις , και ειναι μυθος οτι το βραδυνο φαγητο παχαινει ( με μετρο παντα ) , οπως οτι και το πλουσιο πρωινο αδυνατιζει , παλι θελει μετρο .

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλημέρα σε όλους!




> εγω παντως δε μπορω να ζησω χωρις ψωμια κ μακαρονια κ διαφωνω πληρως αφου δε θυμαμαι ποτε στη ζωη μου να με εχουν πειραξει μακαρονια οι ιταλοι εχουν τα καλυτερα φαγητα.ειναι αριστοι μαγειρες


Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι μοναδικός και έχει τις δικές του ανάγκες.
Στον δικό σου ταιριάζουν τα ψωμιά και τα μακαρόνια, στον δικό μου όχι.
Δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος.
Διαφωνώ λίγο στο ότι οι Ιταλοί έχουν τα καλύτερα φαγητά.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι Έλληνες έχουμε την καλύτερη κουζίνα παγκοσμίως (και δεν το λέω επειδή μεγάλωσα με ελληνικό φαγητό!).
Αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά... Όπως είπα, δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος στις προτιμήσεις!





> Γεια σου μαντζουράνα. Επειδή χάνεις πολλά κιλά να πάρεις οπωσδήποτε ζεόλιθο.


Γεια σου Κασσάνδρα!
Γενικά δεν συμπαθώ τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής.
Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να πάρουμε ό,τι ακριβώς χρειαζόμαστε από την διατροφή μας.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ όμως που μου έδωσες την συμβουλή σου!





> Καλη επιτυχια Μαντζουρανα , που θα την εχεις , φαινεσαι αποφασισμενη !


Macgyver σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Λίγα κιλά έχεις να χάσεις, γι' αυτό μην στεναχωριέσαι καθόλου!
Μπράβο για το γερό μυικό σύστημα που έχεις χτίσει!
Ο ρυθμός απώλειάς σου είναι ο ιδανικός, γιατί έτσι δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναπάρεις ποτέ τα κιλά!





> ...νομιζω οτι το πιο σημαντικο απο τον τροπο διατροφης ειναι ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΩς ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ. οταν το εχεις αυτο, θα βρεις τους τροπους, μπορεις να τους αλλαζεις, μπορεις να τους εχεις σταθερους, παντως οτι κι αν κανεις θα χανεις συνεχως...
> ...η ευχη μου ειναι, να κρατας το κινητρο σου ζωντανο!
> καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου .


Remedy, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και τις συμβουλές σου!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ότι οι στερητικές δίαιτες οδηγούν σε καταστροφή και ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουμε μια διατροφή που θα κρατήσει για πάντα!
Συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία σου να χάσεις τα παραπανίσια κιλά!
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που αναφέρεις σχετικά με το κίνητρό μας! Θα το έχω πάντα υπ' όψιν μου!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Παντως ειμαι φανατικος υπερμαχος του παν μετρον αριστον , τρωω λιγο , πολλες πρωτεινες , κυριως ψαρια οπως σολωμος , τοννος , δλδ παχια , ακομη και τα πρασινα χορτα εχουν πρωτεινες , λιγους υδατανθρακες , παχαινουν παρισσοτερο απο οτιδηποτε αλλο , ακομη και απο το λιπος , σε αντιθεση με οτι πιστευεται . Ακομη και ωρισμενα φρουτα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , πχ. σταφυλια , παχαινουν . 
> Το χειροτερο σε μια διατροφη ειναι να τρως πχ 2 γευματα . Θελει 4-5 , αν γινεται παντα , μικρα , για να κρατιεται ο μεταβολισμος σε υψηλα επιπεδα ολημερις , και ειναι μυθος οτι το βραδυνο φαγητο παχαινει ( με μετρο παντα ) , οπως οτι και το πλουσιο πρωινο αδυνατιζει , παλι θελει μετρο .


Το παν μέτρον άριστον είναι όντως μια πολύ σοφή φράση!
Αν διάβασα καλά, γράφεις ότι τα πράσινα χόρτα παχαίνουν περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο;
Όσο για τα σταφύλια...
...δεν συμφωνώ με την φράση "παχαίνουν".
Όλα "παχαίνουν".
Και τα αγγούρια παχαίνουν, αν φας ένα χωράφι αγγούρια!!
Απλά κάποιες τροφές έχουν περισσότερη ενέργεια (θερμίδες), και πρέπει να τα καταναλώνουμε σε μικρότερες ποσότητες.
Τα σταφύλια είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας τροφή με πολλά σημαντικά θρεπτικά συστατικά.
Απλά δεν θα φάμε 1 γαβάθα σταφύλια, αλλά 1 μπωλάκι! :P

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι βρε Μαντζουρανα !! τα πρασινα χορτα , ειπα οτι εχουν πρωτεινες , οχι οτι παχαινουν . Και για τα σταφυλια , κερασια , φρουτα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , ' παχαινουν ' , υπο την εννοια , οπως γραφεις , δεν ειναι για να τα τρως με τις οκαδες , εχουν αρκετες θερμιδες . Οι υδατανθρακες εγραψα οτι παχαινουν . Ειμαστε συμφωνοι λοιπον !! ειδα και το βιντεακι για την αυτοαπορριψη , μπραβο Μαντζουρανα , ' ψαγμενο ' παιδι εισαι !!

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι βρε Μαντζουρανα !! τα πρασινα χορτα , ειπα οτι εχουν πρωτεινες , οχι οτι παχαινουν . Και για τα σταφυλια , κερασια , φρουτα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , ' παχαινουν ' , υπο την εννοια , οπως γραφεις , δεν ειναι για να τα τρως με τις οκαδες , εχουν αρκετες θερμιδες . Οι υδατανθρακες εγραψα οτι παχαινουν . Ειμαστε συμφωνοι λοιπον !! ειδα και το βιντεακι για την αυτοαπορριψη , μπραβο Μαντζουρανα , ' ψαγμενο ' παιδι εισαι !!


ολα εχουν θερμιδες.
το μονο που μπορει να τρωει κανεις σε απεριοριστες ποσοτητες ειναι πρασινα λαχανικα και εννοειται, χωρις λαδι.
ολα τα υπολοιπα και τα πιο ευεργετικα, σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες, παχαινουν.

στην πραξη ομως, κανεις δεν παχυνε τρωγοντας φρουτα...
παχαινουμε τρωγοντας τζανκ φουντ, πολυ αλκοολ, γλυκα, πολυ λιπος, πολυ ψωμι, τηγανητα, το λιπος στα κρεατα. (τελεία).
με τπτ αλλο δεν παχαινουμε.
γι αυτο εγω, οταν κανω διατροφη επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου χωρις μετρημα τα φρουτα και τα αλαδωτα λαχανικα και σε περιορισμο ολα τα υπολοιπα.
ε, ποτε δεν εκατσα να φαω μια σακουλα φρουτα, ουτε ενα χωραφι ντοματες.... απλα δεν αγχωνομαι να μετρησω, οσα θελησω να φαω ειναι παντα στα ορια της απωλειας,παραπανω δεν θελω και να με παρακαλας..

----------


## betelgeuse

> Μαρανοδα..δεν υπαρχει πιο λιπαρο φαγητο!!Και με κιμα κιολας!Μαρανοδα με κιμα ρε φιλε ειναι θανατος!!Αντε να φας μαραντονα..οκ μεχρι εκει! :P


Λολ , εσπασα ρεκορ παραπληκτρολογησης χθες , το παραδεχομαι .
Αλλα και εσυ , επρεπε να το κουοταρεις να το δει ολο το φορουμ ???
Aς μου ελεγες να το κανω επεξεργασια . Ασυγχωρητη . :P

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το εφτιαξα μπετελ !!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Δεν πειραζει βρε , αστο οπως ειναι .

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Οχι βρε Μαντζουρανα !! τα πρασινα χορτα , ειπα οτι εχουν πρωτεινες , οχι οτι παχαινουν . Και για τα σταφυλια , κερασια , φρουτα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , ' παχαινουν ' , υπο την εννοια , οπως γραφεις , δεν ειναι για να τα τρως με τις οκαδες , εχουν αρκετες θερμιδες . Οι υδατανθρακες εγραψα οτι παχαινουν . Ειμαστε συμφωνοι λοιπον !! ειδα και το βιντεακι για την αυτοαπορριψη , μπραβο Μαντζουρανα , ' ψαγμενο ' παιδι εισαι !!


Ααααα, οκ!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!

Όσο για την αυτο-απόρριψη... πάντα ήταν δίπλα μου από όταν γεννήθηκα σχεδόν.
Στην εφηβεία γιγαντώθηκε..
Κάποια στιγμή έπρεπε να αρχίσω να την πολεμώ.
Και το ποίημα του Χόρχε Μπουκάι, με έκανε να την συνειδητοποιήσω και να (προσπαθώ) να την διώξω από πάνω μου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ααααα, οκ!
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
> 
> Όσο για την αυτο-απόρριψη... πάντα ήταν δίπλα μου από όταν γεννήθηκα σχεδόν.
> Στην εφηβεία γιγαντώθηκε..
> Κάποια στιγμή έπρεπε να αρχίσω να την πολεμώ.
> Και το ποίημα του Χόρχε Μπουκάι, με έκανε να την συνειδητοποιήσω και να (προσπαθώ) να την διώξω από πάνω μου!



Βρε συ Μαντζουρανα , αυτη η αυτοαπορριψη εχει λαβει διαστασεις επιδημιας !! ευτυχως τετοιο προβλημα δεν ειχα ποτε , αλλα εχω το αλλο , λογω κακης ψυχολογιας ( καταθλιψη ) , δεν χανω στη πραματικοτητα 3.5 κιλα/μηνα , χανω λιγοτερα , αν και η διατροφη μου ειναι αψογη . Τελικα καταληγω οτι η μονη εξηγηση ειναι η κακη ψυχολογια , εχω τραυματισει και την κλειδα μου , και δεν μπορω να γυμναστω , και αυτο με ριχνει κι αλλο .
Μπραβο που καταφερες να διωξεις την αυτοαπορριψη . 
Τι παιδι εισαι συ !! δεν υπαρχει στοχος που να μην επιτυγχανεις ! ποιος ειναι ο επομενος ?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Βρε συ Μαντζουρανα , αυτη η αυτοαπορριψη εχει λαβει διαστασεις επιδημιας !! ευτυχως τετοιο προβλημα δεν ειχα ποτε , αλλα εχω το αλλο , λογω κακης ψυχολογιας ( καταθλιψη ) , δεν χανω στη πραματικοτητα 3.5 κιλα/μηνα , χανω λιγοτερα , αν και η διατροφη μου ειναι αψογη . Τελικα καταληγω οτι η μονη εξηγηση ειναι η κακη ψυχολογια , εχω τραυματισει και την κλειδα μου , και δεν μπορω να γυμναστω , και αυτο με ριχνει κι αλλο .
> Μπραβο που καταφερες να διωξεις την αυτοαπορριψη . 
> Τι παιδι εισαι συ !! δεν υπαρχει στοχος που να μην επιτυγχανεις ! ποιος ειναι ο επομενος ?


Η αυτο-απόρριψη είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στον κόσμο και η πηγή αναρίθμητων άλλων προβλημάτων.
Είσαι τυχερός που δεν την έχεις!
Και εγώ μην νομίζεις ότι έχω καταφέρει ν' αποδεσμευτώ τελείως από αυτήν... αλλά προσπαθώ πραγματικά και έχω αρχίσει να κάνω σημαντικά βήματα προς την.. εξολόθρευσή της!!

Μην σε απασχολούν τα κιλά.. Δεν είσαι υπερβολικά παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό σου βάρος (ενώ εγώ πχ είμαι ακόμα) και άλλωστε είσαι και ψηλός, είσαι και άντρας, έχεις και αρκετό μυικό σύστημα όπως είπες, οπότε είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα σου πάνε αυτά τα λίγα παραπάνω κιλάκια! ;)
Η ψυχολογία παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο.
Και εγώ είχα περάσει χρόνια με θλίψη και για ένα σημαντικό διάστημα και κατάθλιψη.

Μην σε παίρνει από κάτω με την κλείδα.. Να είσαι αισιόδοξος και όλα θα βελτιωθούν!
Βέβαια είναι λίγο κλισέ να λέω σε έναν άνθρωπο με κατάθλιψη να είναι αισιόδοξος...
...όμως αφού κατάφερα εγώ να βγω από την κατάθλιψη (που με είχε "αρπάξει" για τα καλά), τότε είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλοι μπορούν! :)
Στόχους είναι καλό να έχουμε πάντα...
Ένας επόμενος στόχος είναι να βελτιωθούν τα επαγγελματικά μου.
Οι συνθήκες είναι πολύ δύσκολες, όμως αν παραμείνω αισιόδοξη, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έρθουν πολύ καλά πράγματα!

Έχεις κάνει κάτι ν' αντιμετωπίσεις την κακή ψυχολογία σου;

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν εχω την ψυχολογια του κλασσικου καταθλιπτικου , παντα ειμαι με το χιουμορ και το καλο ηθικο και την αισιοδοξια μου , αλλα δυσκολα βγαινω εξω με αλλους , καπου εχω ' προσαρμοστει ' σε αυτην την κατασταση ( αυτο λεει και ο ψυχιατρος μου , οτι ειμαι ευπροσαρμοστος ) . Τα φαρμακα δεν εκαναν κατι , τα σταματησα , αλλα εχει πολυχρονισει η κτθλψη μου και μονο γι αυτο δυσκολευομαι . Τα κιλα δεν με απασχολουν , ξερω οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου να τα χασω , αλλα η γυμναστικη ειναι μακραν το καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο ( αποδεδειγμενα απο μελετες ) , μουχει γινει βιωμα , μιας και γυμναζομαι πολααααα χρονια , ειναι η λατρεια μου , χωρις αυτην δεν μπορω , σε ενα μηνα θαμαι ΟΚ . Δυστυχως η ευτυχως , δεν δουλευω ( δεν χρειαζεται πια ) και αυτη η απραξια ειναι συμμαχος της κτθλψης . Το παλευω ιδιαις δυναμεις . Οχι παντα επιτυχως . 
Τα επαγγελματικα σου δεν ειναι ευκολο να βελτιωθουν τετοιες εποχες , σιγουρα ομως η αισιοδοξη σταση βοηθαει , ολο και και θα γινει , το ασπαζομαι απολυτα . 
Σωστο ειναι οτι παντα πρεπει να εχουμε στοχους , εστω και ασημαντους , παντα βοηθαει . 
Πιο πολυ βοηθαει ομως να μην το βαζουμε κατω , να μην μεμψιμοιρουμε , οχι αυτοοικτο , να γελαμε . Υπαρχουν αλλοι σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση .
Ολα φτιαχνουνε , η ζωη κανει κυκλους , μια πανω , μια κατω , το δεχεσαι και πας παρακατω !!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας.
Όπου κακία, βάλε κατάθλιψη κλπ.

Κι εγώ "όλως τυχαίως" την κατάθλιψη την είχα το διάστημα που δεν έκανα τίποτα.
Δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν χρειάζεται να δουλεύεις.
Είναι χρήσιμο να κάνεις κάτι!
Και αν δεν θέλεις να δουλέψεις, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις κάποιο χόμπυ, κάποια δραστηριότητα ομαδική, κάποιον εθελοντισμό...
...κάτι τέλος πάντων για να γεμίσεις την ημέρα σου και να γνωρίσεις (αν θες) και ανθρώπους.

Αφού έχεις χιούμορ και αισιοδοξία, τότε όλα θα φτιάξουνε!
Απλά χρειάζεται να κινητοποιηθείς, να βγεις έξω από το σπίτι, να συναναστραφείς με ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους που έχουν να σου δώσουν πράγματα.
Κι αν δεν γνωρίζεις τέτοιους, να βάλεις στόχο να γνωρίσεις!

Τα φάρμακα πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι δεν βοηθάνε.
Κι εγώ είχα πάρει αντικαταθλιπτικά για 4-5 μήνες και μόνο χειρότερα με κάνανε.
Είναι μόνο ένα σύστημα για να "τα παίρνουν χοντρά" οι ψυχίατροι.
Δίνουν με το καλημέρα σας μια σειρά από φάρμακα λες και είναι καραμέλες.
Όσους ξέρω να έχουν γλιτώσει από την κατάθλιψη, το έκαναν μόνο με αλλαγή σκέψης, προσπάθεια για κινητοποίηση και υιοθέτηση αισιόδοξης στάσης απέναντι στη ζωή.

----------


## 66psy

Γεια σου μελος!
Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια σου, προφανως και δεν ειναι ευκολο εγχειρημα ! Και ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες. Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας! Συμφωνω απολυτα!!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Μαντζουράνα;508278]
Και αν δεν θέλεις να δουλέψεις, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις κάποιο χόμπυ, κάποια δραστηριότητα ομαδική, κάποιον εθελοντισμό...
...κάτι τέλος πάντων για να γεμίσεις την ημέρα σου και να γνωρίσεις (αν θες) και ανθρώπους.

Αφού έχεις χιούμορ και αισιοδοξία, τότε όλα θα φτιάξουνε!
Απλά χρειάζεται να κινητοποιηθείς, να βγεις έξω από το σπίτι, να συναναστραφείς με ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους που έχουν να σου δώσουν πράγματα.
Κι αν δεν γνωρίζεις τέτοιους, να βάλεις στόχο να γνωρίσεις!


Κι εγω πιστευω οτι ολα θα φτιαξουνε , αλλα νομιζω οτι η κτθλψη πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο της . Ειχα απειρα χομπυ , σπορτς , αλλα τωρα δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα απο αυτα . Συνεχιζω να προσπαθω , δεν ζοριζομαι , καποια στιγμη η ιστορια θα παρει την πανω βολτα . Ετσι νομιζω .
Mαντζουρανα , ειαι σε καλο δρομο , δεν σε γνωριζω , αλλαα τα γραφομενα σου , φαινεσαι θετικο παιδι . ετσι νομιζω , δεν μπορω να ειμαι βεβαιος , αλλα ετσι μου φαινεσαι . Αν τα κιλα ειναι το προβλημα σου , σιγα το προβλημα , θα τα χασεις συν τω χρονω , και ολα καλα .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ο ζεόλιθος δεν είναι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής Μαντζουράνα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ο ζεολιθος ειναι καταλυτης και περιεχει και βαρεα μεταλλα και αλλες πιθανως βλαβερες ουσιες . 
Αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρος καλυτερα να τον αποφευγεις.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Γεια σου μελος!
> Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια σου, προφανως και δεν ειναι ευκολο εγχειρημα ! Και ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες. Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας! Συμφωνω απολυτα!!


Καλησπέρα 66psy!
Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια! :-)





> Κι εγω πιστευω οτι ολα θα φτιαξουνε , αλλα νομιζω οτι η κτθλψη πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο της . Ειχα απειρα χομπυ , σπορτς , αλλα τωρα δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα απο αυτα . Συνεχιζω να προσπαθω , δεν ζοριζομαι , καποια στιγμη η ιστορια θα παρει την πανω βολτα . Ετσι νομιζω .
> Mαντζουρανα , ειαι σε καλο δρομο , δεν σε γνωριζω , αλλαα τα γραφομενα σου , φαινεσαι θετικο παιδι . ετσι νομιζω , δεν μπορω να ειμαι βεβαιος , αλλα ετσι μου φαινεσαι . Αν τα κιλα ειναι το προβλημα σου , σιγα το προβλημα , θα τα χασεις συν τω χρονω , και ολα καλα .


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα θετικά σου λόγια!
Πέρα από τα κιλά, έχω να παλέψω και με το άγχος μου που το έχω μπόλικο, κάποιες αρνητικές σκέψεις (φόβοι για το μέλλον) που τις μάχομαι σθεναρά κάθε φορά που κάνουν την εμφανισή τους, και το ocd μου που το έχω εδώ και χρόνια σε μικρό βαθμό.
Τέλος πάντων. Είμαι αισιόδοξη και πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι όλα θα λυθούν με τον καιρό.
Εύχομαι και σε σένα τα καλύτερα πραγματικά!
Να φύγουν όλα τ' αρνητικά απ' τη ζωή σου και να βρεις και πάλι την κινητοποίηση που είχες παλιά!





> Ο ζεόλιθος δεν είναι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής Μαντζουράνα.





> Ο ζεολιθος ειναι καταλυτης και περιεχει και βαρεα μεταλλα και αλλες πιθανως βλαβερες ουσιες . 
> Αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρος καλυτερα να τον αποφευγεις.


Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Θα το ψάξω λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Εννοείται ότι παίρνουμε αυτόν που πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία.

----------


## void

Καλημέρα Μαντζουράνα :)
έριξα μια ματιά στο ημερολόγιο διαίτης σου..συγκεκριμένα σε αυτά που έφαγες εχθές..
δε θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλη ποσότητα , διότι ούτως ή αλλως έχεις αρκετά κιλά οπότε θα χάνεις...
Απλώς εν ολίγοις, είναι κάπως λάθος :)
Τα φρούτα να επιλέγεις να τα τρως το πολύ μέχρι τη δύση του ηλίου...ουσιαστικά περιέχουν υδατάνθρακες, απλώς είναι στην απλή τους μορφή (μονοσακχαρίτες)..ναι μεν ειναι υγιεινά αλλά ούτε ενδείκνυνται για όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας ούτε για κάποιον που θελει να χάσει λίπος.
Το βράδυ εφόσον πεινάς το μόνο που μπορείς να καταναλώσεις είναι άλιπη πρωτείνη, ήτοι κοτοπουλο, γαλοπούλα, ψαρι, ασπράδια .. ο,τιδήποτε άλλο φας το βράδυ και σου μπλοκάρει το συστημα ορμονών σου αλλά και καταχωρείται ως λίπος..εσένα ο σκοπός σου ειναι να σταματησεις να καταχωρεις λίπος και να χάσεις αυτό που έχεις ήδη..
Νο 2: 3 αυγα ολοκληρα είναι η συνιστώμενη εβδομαδιαία ποσότητα για ανθρωπους χωρίς πρόβλημα βάρους :)
3 αυγά σε μια μερα είναι πολλά Μαντζουράνα μου.. στη θέση σου θα ετρωγα μονο τα ασραδια τους που σημειωτέον μπορεις να φας απεριόριστα.
Το μπρόκολο είναι παρα πολύ θρεπτικό,ειδικά στον ατμό..να προσέχεις μόνο το ελαιολαδο..δηλαδη το πολύ 2 κ.σ. ημερησίως διότι ειναι και αυτό φυτικό λίπος.
Το γιαούρτι με τα δημητριακά είναι οκ για τη φάση που είσαι τωρα..να προτιμάς παραγωγα κατσικισιου γάλακτος και δημητριακά χωρίς σιτάρι..στα μαγαζια με βιολογικά προϊόντα εχουν μεγαλη ποικιλία δημητριακών με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη ή χωρίς γλουτένη ή με ντινκελ κλπ...γενικά ψάξτο :)
και εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

...βοιντ πολύ ενημερωμένη σε βρίσκω!!
Συμφωνώ σε όλα.

----------


## void

> ...βοιντ πολύ ενημερωμένη σε βρίσκω!!
> Συμφωνώ σε όλα.


Είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένη όντως γιατί το έχω ψάξει παααρα πολύ.
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει την ιδιαιτερότητά του οπότε και ξεχωριστή διατροφή, ωστόσο από διατροφικής απόψεως καθαρά, υπάρχουν ορισμένα πράγματα τα οποία είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτα και ισχύουν για όλους. Διότι η διατροφη καταρχας σχετίζεται με τις ορμονικές μας λειτουργίες...οπότε το κάθε τι πρέπει να τρώγεται στην ώρα του ανάλογα με τις ορμόνες που παράγονται μέσα στην ημέρα :)

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Void, καλησπέρα!
Σ' ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου!
Θα τις έχω υπ' όψιν μου,
όμως το κύριο μέλημά μου είναι προς το παρόν να μην καταπιέζομαι και να μην κάνω υπερφαγικά επεισόδια!
Τα κιλά προήλθαν από συναισθηματική υπερφαγία, και όχι επειδή ήμουν "καλοφαγού".
Οπότε θέλω να ρυθμίσω το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και να τρώω φυσιολογικές ποσότητες για αρχή,
και στη συνέχεια να υιοθετήσω ακόμα πιο υγιεινές επιλογές για την καύση του λίπους κλπ.

Σχετικά με τα φρούτα το βράδυ...
παλιότερα (όταν δεν πρόσεχα) το βράδυ έτρωγα κυρίως γλυκά (σοκολάτες, σοκοφρέτες, κρουασάν και άλλα τέτοια σκουπίδια).
Οπότε η αλλαγή από τη χειρότερη μορφή επεξεργασμένων υδατανθράκων σε φρούτα, είναι σπουδαία πιστεύω,
τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν!
Αργότερα θα προσπαθήσω σιγά-σιγά να υιοθετήσω την συμβουλή σου!

Σχετικά με την συνιστώμενη εβδομαδιαία ποσότητα αυγών, οι απόψεις διίστανται.
Κάποιοι διατροφολόγοι υποστηρίζουν ότι τα αυγά δεν είναι επικίνδυνα όπως λένε. Και συχνά πέφτει το μάτι μου σε καινούριες έρευνες στο ίντερνετ που λένε για την απενοχοποίηση των αυγών.
Το τί ισχύει τελικά δεν το ξέρω, μιας και δεν είμαι διατροφολόγος...
...όμως έχω δει πχ και μια θεία μου που στην ηλικία μου έτρωγε 2 αυγά κάθε μέρα, ήταν υγιέστατη και με φυσιολογικούς αιματολογικούς δείκτες (χοληστερίνη κλπ).
Γενικότερα λέγονται αρκετά στο θέμα διατροφής που δεν ισχύουν, τουλάχιστον όχι σε όλους.
Για παράδειγμα, πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχα κάνει εξετάσεις και συμπτωματικά έκανε και ο παππούς μου που είναι στο χωριό.
Ο παππούς, επειδή έχει μερικά αρνιά, έτρωγε (και τρώει) τουλάχιστον 5 φορές την εβδομάδα αρνί (το κρέας ή τα εντόσθια ή το κεφάλι του αρνιού) και πολύ ελαιόλαδο.
Εγώ έτρωγα 2 φορές την εβδομάδα κρέας τότε (όχι αρνί) και 1 φορά το μήνα αρνί.
Εγώ όμως έτρωγα και πολλά γλυκά (με βούτυρα κλπ), ενώ ο παππούς, το μόνο γλυκό που έτρωγε ήταν γλυκό του κουταλιού, και αυτό 1 φορά το μήνα.
Εγώ έκανα καθιστική ζωή, ενώ ο παππούς μου έτρεχε πάνω κάτω όλη μέρα σε υποχρεώσεις, στα αρνιά κλπ.
Εγώ είχα αυξημένη χοληστερίνη (και πολύ αυξημένο ζάχαρο), ενώ ο παππούς, που είναι 55 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος από εμένα, είχε όλους τους δείκτες φυσιολογικότατους! Δεν το πίστευε ο γιατρός (ούτε και εγώ βέβαια)!

Θέλω να πω, ότι παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες ρόλο... η άσκηση καθοριστικό ρόλο! Επίσης ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες.
Χρειάζεται να παρατηρήσουμε τον οργανισμό μας, τί του ταιριάζει καλύτερα!

----------


## void

Καταλαβαίνω τι λες και είμαι σίγουρη ότι τις βρίσκεις τις ισορροπίες σου.
Έχε απλώς στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου, εάν φυσικά ήδη δεν το κάνεις, ότι για την αλλαγή κοσμοθεωρίας και ψυχολογίας γύρω από τη φαγητό, από τη στιγμή που όπως λες αντιμετώπιζες υπερφαγικά επεισόδια, θα χρειαστείς ενδεχομενως και κάποια βοήθεια από ειδικό...δεδομένου ότι επι της ουσίας αποτελεί μια αυτοκαταστροφική τάση και απλώς τα παραπανίσια κιλά είναι το ορατό αποτέλεσμά της.
Επομένως, ναι, είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι πλεον προσέχεις τι τρως αλλά ψάξε να βρεις και τις αιτίες που παλαιότερα δεν πρόσεχες στο θέμα αυτό ούτως ώστε να προλάβεις πιθανό ξανακύλισμα στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση.
Επαναλαμβάνω, εάν ήδη δεν επισκέπτεσαι κάποιον ειδικό :)

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλησπέρα!

Έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα ειδικού..
Βέβαια όχι όποιου κ όποιου.
Πριν 3-4 χρόνια έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για 2 χρόνια συνολικά (1,5 χρόνο δωρεάν από έναν οργανισμό για διατροφικές διαταραχές, και 6 μήνες περίπου κάπου ιδιωτικά).
Άλλαξα 3 ψυχολόγους όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Και οι 3 συμβουλευτικοί.
Δεν βοηθήθηκα. Κατέληξα στο ότι αυτό που χρειάζομαι δεν είναι η συμβουλευτική, αλλά μια πιο ψυχαναλυτικού τύπου ψυχοθεραπεία, μιας και τα θέματά μου είναι βαθύτερα.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι οι ψυχολόγοι ζητάνε ένα πολύ μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό για κάθε συνεδρία (εξοργιστικό θα έλεγα για την εποχή μας) και δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω οικονομικά.

Οπότε προς το παρόν, προσπαθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξη και να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις, και αυτό με έχει βοηθήσει (προς το παρόν, το τονίζω).
Αργότερα ελπίζω οι ψυχολόγοι να έχουν πιο ανθρώπινες τιμές.




> ...δεδομένου ότι επι της ουσίας αποτελεί μια αυτοκαταστροφική τάση και απλώς τα παραπανίσια κιλά είναι το ορατό αποτέλεσμά της.


Με εκπλήσσει που γνωρίζεις αυτήν την αλήθεια!
Είσαι ψυχολόγος ή είσαι καλά ενημερωμένη γύρω από τις διατροφικές διαταραχές;

----------


## void

Καλημέρα :)
Δεν είμαι τίποτα από τα δυο που προανέφερες..
Αλλά φαντάζομαι ενας λογικός άνθρωπος με στοιχειώδη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη, δεν μπορεί να μένει μόνο στο αποτέλεσμα μιας κατάχρησης.
Θα ηταν "βολικό" μεν αλλά πολύ άδικο.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλησπέρα σας!

110,5 σήμερα!
Απώλεια 24 κιλών!

Αισθάνομαι χαρούμενη και πολύ αισιόδοξη!
Η θετική στάση στη ζωή πάντα μας βοηθάει! ;-)

----------


## λιλιουμ

εχεις κανει εξετασεις θυροειδη κτλ μηπως οφειλεται σε κατι οργανικο το αυξημενο σου βαρος? εγω ειμαι εναντιον πασας διαιτας!! Αν δεν υπαρχει οργανικο προβλημα, το θεμα ειναι απλο, μην τρως γλυκα, ψωμια, φαστ φουντ και τηγανητα. Δε χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο..

----------


## Remedy

> εχεις κανει εξετασεις θυροειδη κτλ μηπως οφειλεται σε κατι οργανικο το αυξημενο σου βαρος? εγω ειμαι εναντιον πασας διαιτας!! Αν δεν υπαρχει οργανικο προβλημα, το θεμα ειναι απλο, μην τρως γλυκα, ψωμια, φαστ φουντ και τηγανητα. Δε χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο..


αν δεν τρως καθολου γλυκα, ψωμια, φαστ φουντ και τηγανητα, κανεις διαιτα και μαλιστα αυστηρη... οντως, δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο :p

----------


## λιλιουμ

δεν ειπα πουθενα τη λεξη "καθολου"! Θα επρεπε να πω να τα περιορισει απλα κανεις. ΤΟ να τρως μονο 1-2 φορεσ τη βδομαδα απεξω και 1-2 γλυκα τη βδομαδα, δεν το θεωρω διαιτα, το θεωρω απλα διατροφη σωστη. Και η διατροφη η σωστη δεν ειναι διαιτα. Αλλιως υποθετεις οτι η νορμαλ διατροφη για καποιον ειναι να τρωει καθε μερα γλυκο, σοκολατα, παγωτο, λουκανικοπιτα, ψωμι, φαστ φουντ, τηγανητα, λιπαρα κτλ. Και περιοριζοντας τα αυτα κανεις διαιτα. Οχι. ΑΠλα κανεις ΣΟΥΠΕΡ μαλακοδιατροφη, και περιοριζοντας τα κανεις σωστη διατροφη. Το να τρως 1 γιαουρτι για πρωινο, 100 γρ κοτοπουλο, μπροκολο στον ατμο και ψαρι χωρις λιπαρα, αυτο ειναι διαιτα. Μπρρρρ

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> εγω ειμαι εναντιον πασας διαιτας!! Αν δεν υπαρχει οργανικο προβλημα, το θεμα ειναι απλο, μην τρως γλυκα, ψωμια, φαστ φουντ και τηγανητα. Δε χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο..


Και εγώ είμαι εναντίον κάθε δίαιτας!
Και συνέχεια λέω ότι οι δίαιτες είναι καταστροφικές!
Αν δεις μάλιστα και το blog μου στο οποίο κρατάω ένα ημερολόγιο διατροφής,
( http://diatrofis-imerologio.blogspot.gr/ )
θα διαπιστώσεις ότι κάνω μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή, 100% δικής μου έμπνευσης! :)

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλημέρα σας!

Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη την διατροφή,
και αυτό που με έχει βοηθήσει κυρίως,
είναι το ότι έχω ξεχωρίσει την οργανική από την συναισθηματική μου πείνα!
Η οργανική πείνα έρχεται σταδιακά με το πέρασμα της ώρας, ενώ η συναισθηματική έρχεται ξαφνικά και είναι μεγάλη.
Στην οργανική πείνα θέλω να φάω οτιδήποτε, ενώ στην συναισθηματική θέλω οπωσδήποτε κάτι γλυκό ή παχυντικό.

Όταν λοιπόν πεινάω οργανικά, τρώω.
Όταν η πείνα είναι συναισθηματική, δεν τρώω.

Η υπερφαγία είναι πολύπλοκη διαταραχή,
και καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το "απλά τρώω πολύ".

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Καλώς τα αρχίδια μας τα δυό!


looooooool

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλώς τα αρχίδια μας τα δυό!




Γιατι συνεχεια βωμολοχεις ? κουλαρε λιγο .

----------


## marian_m

> αν δεν τρως καθολου γλυκα, ψωμια, φαστ φουντ και τηγανητα, κανεις διαιτα και μαλιστα αυστηρη... οντως, δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο :p


Αυτό ξαναπέστο!
Καλό είναι να μη στερούμαστε τίποτα (εκτός από μικρές ίσως περιόδους στη ζωή μας) και να απολαμβάνουμε τα πάντα με σχετικό μέτρο.
Σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα του υπερβολικού φαγητού, πρόκειται για μια αναπλήρωση.
Όσο περισσότερες πηγές απόλαυσης έχουμε βρει, τόσο λιγότερο έχουμε την ανάγκη να καταφεύγουμε στο φαγητό για ικανοποίηση.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Marian έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφεις!
Και εγώ αυτήν την περίοδο προσπαθώ να βάλω αρκετές πηγές απόλαυσης στην ζωή μου εκτός φαγητού!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ελπίζω να είστε καλά!
Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη την προσπάθειά μου και αισίως είμαι 105 kg!
Πλέον δεν "τρώω" τα συναισθήματά μου!
Όταν νιώθω συναισθηματική πείνα το διαχειρίζομαι προσπαθώντας να κάνω πράγματα που με γεμίζουν.
Και η διατροφή που ακολουθώ με γεμίζει ενέργεια και όμορφη διάθεση!
Είμαι πραγματικά ευγνώμων με τον εαυτό μου που μου κάνει αυτό το όμορφο δώρο!
Να είστε όλοι καλά!
:-)

----------


## popcorn

Καλημέρα και από εμένα και μπράβο Μαντζουράνα μου!

Δεν θα σχολιάσω καμία δίαιτα και καμία διατροφή σου. Αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα και ίσως κάποιου ειδικού. Αδιάφορο ως ένα βαθμό εφόσον δεν είναι επικίνδυνη. Η διατροφή σου και η δίαιτά σου σε αυτή την πορεία μπορεί να αλλάξει πολλές φορές. Σημασία έχει να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό. Σημασία έχει να μην γυρίσεις σε υπερφαγικές και ψυχαναγκαστικές διατροφικές συμπεριφορές, αλλά και αν ξαναγυρίσεις να επανέρχεσαι γρήγορα στο πρόγραμμά σου.

Όσες φορές πέφτεις να σηκώνεσαι.... εκεί είναι το κλειδί. Επιμονή και Υπομονή. Δεν είσαι μόνη Μαντζουράνα. Δεν ήσουν ποτέ αλλά δεν το ήξερες πιθανά. Δεν είσαι λαίμαργη, δεν είσαι τρελή, δεν είσαι υποδεέστερη .... είσαι σαν όλους μας.... Θέλω να σου πω ότι αυτό που εμένα με βοήθησε αυτά τα χρόνια είναι το εξής: Πρόοδος όχι τελειότητα. Η τελειότητα (διατροφική - ψυχική - σωματική) είναι μια γελοία και ουτοπική έννοια που είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει. Όχι δε μόνο ανόητη σαν έννοια αλλά και επικίνδυνη γιατί η αναζήτησή της μας κάνει να απογοητευόμαστε και να παρατάμε τους στόχους μας. Θα υπάρξουν δύσκολες στιγμές και πάντα να θυμάσαι τα βήματα προόδου που έχεις κάνει. Πρόοδος και όχι τελειότητα και .... μαζί μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτό που δεν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας.

Θα μπω και εγώ στο μπλογκ σου να σε δω. Να ξέρεις από τώρα ότι σε θαυμάζω, σε ευχαριστώ και σε έχω ανάγκη.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Ποπκορν, καλησπέρα!
Το μήνυμά σου με συγκίνησε πραγματικά πολύ!!!
Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόση δύναμη μου έδωσες με τα λόγια σου!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ότι το ζητούμενο είναι η πρόοδος ενώ η αναζήτηση της τελειότητας είναι καταστροφική!
Αν στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον θα καταφέρουμε πολλά!

----------


## καθρεπτης

μπράβο σου ρε ματζουράνα που συνεχίζεις... αργά και σταθερά.. όπως πρέπει δηλαδή... περιμενούμε σε ένα μήνα το καινούριο σου ζύγισμα.. αν και οι γιορτές που θα μεσολαβήσουν ίσως δυσκολέψουν την κατάσταση... εγώ στην θέση σου θα έβαζα στόχο για αυτό το μήνα ειδικά την διατήρηση του βάρους... δεν είμαι της άποψης του να ζοριστείς όλο τον μήνα για να φας την βδομάδα των γιορτών... ακόλουθησε το πρόγραμμα σου κανονικά... με μικρές ατασταλίες την δύσκολη εβδομάδα... 
καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καθρέφτη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου,
οι οποίες είναι απολύτως σωστές και σκέφτομαι να τις ακολουθήσω!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Φέτος είναι η πρώτη χρονιά που την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων (μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον!)
έχω φυσιολογική σχέση με το φαγητό και δεν κάνω υπερφαγικά με γλυκά!
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γι' αυτό!

Νιώθω σαν να μου φεύγει σιγά σιγά η εξάρτηση από τα γλυκά,
και μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι τις λίγες φορές που έφαγα γλυκό αυτές τις μέρες,
ένιωθα ενόχληση στο στομάχι μου και μου χάλασε η διάθεση.

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πώς έχω πετύχει αυτήν την ριζική αλλαγή οπτικής γωνίας,
πάντως το χαίρομαι και το απολαμβάνω!

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!
:-)

----------


## spiros1981

συγχαρητηρια απο μενα,οχι για αυτο που κανεις,αλλα για την δυναμη που χρειαζεται για να το κανεις και φυσικα να το συνεχισεις.ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια,καλη δυναμη και καλα αποτελεσματα παντα!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Σπύρο, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Μου δίνεις δύναμη!
Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## spiros1981

> Σπύρο, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
> Μου δίνεις δύναμη!
> Να είσαι καλά!


δεν υπαρζει λογος να ευχαριστεις.καλη πρωτοχρονια σε ολους ευχομαι!!!

----------

